# RBI hawk 214-bt scroll saw



## Jacky1

I just purchased a hawk 214-bt for 75.00 and I was wondering what the bt stood for. I emailed RBI and they couldn't tell me which I thought was odd because they are very good with getting me info on any thing they sell. Also is there anything I should check and replace before I fire it up? Thanks in advance for everything!


----------



## MrUnix

RBI went out of business sometime back around 2009 IIRC… they have since been taken over by Bushton Mfg., so they probably have no clue as to what was what back before then. I don't know what the "BT" signified, but if anyone knows the old URL for RBI, you could always visit the wayback machine and look it up. Do you know the year it was made?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wapakfred

Actually, Bushton has some of the history of the RBI saws, they were able to tell me mine was made in 1998. But it might be (probably is) an incomplete set of data. You might get more help by posting a few pics here and other forums asking about it. Someone else has one….you just need to find them.


----------



## Jacky1

Thanks guys brushton gave me all the info on the saw it's a 1988 model they just couldn't tell me what th bt stood for. As long as it works fine I don't care I was lust wondering. I'm just happy that it was made and manufactured in America


----------



## MrUnix

Can't imagine what BT would stand for… check the manual for a stock 214 and see if you can spot any differences between it and yours.

I just missed out on a Hawk by 1/2 hour  Guy was selling a pristine 220VS with lighted magnifying arm lamp and a really cool "RBI HAWK" matching padded stool for $200! Dangnabit..

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Jacky1

I know the feeling I missed a dewalt 735 planer New with stand for 125.00 it made me sick oh well you can't win them all I did get the dewalt 20 in scroll in new condition for 200 and this hawk and over 100 blades for 75 so I shouldn't complain! Check the Facebook forsake page they have some good deals on there sometimes!
Thanks


----------



## MrUnix

> Check the Facebook forsake page they have some good deals on there sometimes!


I've never seen anything worth a crap on there unfortunately…

I'm not too upset about missing out on the Hawk… there will always be another one  I've run across more than my fair share of CL steals, and I'm perfectly happy as it is with my $30 Delta for now. Still holding out for a nice used Excalibur though!

Cheers,
Brad


----------

